# Best 12 traditional beers in the UK



## Feldon (7/1/21)

The London _Independent _newspaper put out this list of the best 12 'traditional' beers 'from London to Orkney' in the UK last October.

For those interested in UK style beers, its a good read about what's spinning wheels in UK bottle shops these days. Also good to read how the writer uses language to describe the merits of the various beers. Some descriptions are mouthwatering, imo.







*10 best British beers: Traditional brews, from ale to lager*









Take a tour of the UK with the latest and greatest British beer


From hazy pale ales and stouts to bitter lagers, get stuck into the best British beers in 2022 from Waitrose, Tesco, Morrisons, Virgin Wines and more




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (8/1/21)

They missed Robinsons Old Tom


----------



## gap (8/1/21)

very subjective list. You could name many beers not on the list.


----------



## kadmium (8/1/21)

Found it a strange assortment of beers. I would be thinking they would be the best British beers as in British beers. Not just brewed there. A West Coast IPA? A German lager? Where's the milds, real ales, porters and such.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (8/1/21)

It's from London, probably done by a lager top sipping southern Nancy boy


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/1/21)

I went potholing, 'once' just couldn't see any joy in it I was glad to get back to the surface, through water, down as far as we could go, which was a fair depth. I don't know how the Romans managed to mine them.
I do like Cheddar Cheese, the stronger the better, last time I went to the UK I went to Leicestershire hoping to try a brew infused with the whey of Stilton only to find they had stopped making it.


----------



## Guv (9/1/21)

Eeh Bye Gum - and there was Aldi selling Black Sheep IPA at Christmas! Great little village Masham- middle of North Riding!!!


----------



## MHB (9/1/21)

Reads more like something out of a marketing company than a serious beer lover... spin
Mark


----------

